# Trek 7.1 for big guy 6'4. 400lbs.



## Max Fischer (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi everyone- first let me thank you for all the info, I've been reading a ton of threads. I'm trying not to duplicate anything, so my apologies if I've failed. 

I started crossfit a month ago and weight is coming off nicely. My coach told me I should look at biking for some good off day exercise. At this point I want a mtn bike that will hold me while I put in miles on a paved Greenbelt. I went to a local shop today and they showed me a Trek 7.1. The guy said for my goals I don't need to worry about suspension, and all the bells and whistles. I was all set to buy the bike but when I read online that Trek said the max weight is 300lbs I got bummed out. I don't want to break the thing or kill the wheels. I would love to stay at or below $500. I take good care of my things but I can't afford to buy a new bike and ruin it the first day. I also think I'd be voiding the warranty. 

Any thoughts? Thx very much- I appreciate your time and info.


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

Weight ratings are lawyer nonsense so people can't sue...because some greedy bastards have. 

Don't worry about it. Air up your tires before every ride to the upper end of rated pressure and just ride. 

Make sure any bike you choose fits you well above all else. At 6'5" I did a custom build to find a frame that fit well enough. 35mm and wider tires will support weight better than narrower but it's not required. I went with 40mm and like the mix of road and trail they give me.


----------



## wARmachine15 (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats on choosing a bike to help you achieve your fitness goals. Budget in a couple of cheap upgrades so you can worry less and be more comfortable. I suggest a beefier seat post (I kinked mine on a small drop off a rock). I picked one meant for downhilling as a replacement. Also a good saddle will help you stay comfy. A comfortable rider will ride longer obviously. I chose the WTB Pure V. 

Good luck and let us know your progress. Your progress may motivate someone else around you.


----------



## Max Fischer (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you both so much for the great info. I'm glad to hear its more of a legal thing than practical. I won't be doing anything but paved riding, I just feel like this will be more fun than a gym stationary bike. 

Regarding the width of the tire- here is the info from the trek site. 


Wheels
Wheels
Formula FM21 alloy front hub; Formula FM31 alloy rear hub w/Bontrager AT-750 32-hole double-walled rims
Tires
Bontrager H2, 700x35c


Am I on the right track to not get suspension at this time? Part of me wants to buy a bike that I can also use when I hit my goal weight. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

Those Treks are nice bikes and very popular. Great for general hard packed path and paved trail or road use. I personally don't like suspension for those uses. I would figure it will serve you well for a good while and if you find you are inclined more to either road or dirt later on, you can add another more specialized bike and you'll have a more exact idea with time as to what that may be too.


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh the 35s will be fine, just get a good pump and air up to spec before each ride. Tire pressure will help prevent undue strain on the rims. Also ask your shop to please carefully check spoke tension for you, they should realize it is important. Those two things will make riding no problem.


----------



## wARmachine15 (Jul 14, 2012)

Max Fischer said:


> Thank you both so much for the great info. I'm glad to hear its more of a legal thing than practical. I won't be doing anything but paved riding, I just feel like this will be more fun than a gym stationary bike.
> 
> Regarding the width of the tire- here is the info from the trek site.
> 
> ...


For paved riding that seems to be a good setup. It almost has some cyclocross aspects to it which is nice. I spent way more time on my cross bike this summer than I did my mountain bike. I think you will enjoy it and see your rides progress faster than you would on a mountain bike.


----------



## Max Fischer (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you all SO much. I know it must get old to answer questions like this but I truly appreciate it! I'm looking forward to getting this bike and getting moving. Thx again for your time and expertise!


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Try the bike first. I had a 7.6FX and they are relatively short in the top tube. Personally, I'd not have one again. Personally, I'd look at a 29er mountain bike for you as something that is built a little more for strength than to a weight / price point. A pair of slick tyres and you'd be fine and it would be more futureproof for you.

People are saying the weight limit is just legal talk - how would that sit with Trek if you had it fail and wanted a warranty replacement? Using the bike outside the limits they prescribe would be a quick trip to no warranty cover IMHO. If you like this shop, go back, politely let them know they have given you duff advice and ask whether they can help you properly.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

Congratulations on getting into the sport. I have found being a Superclyde myself that frames are usually built pretty tough. Stick with aluminum and if anything upgrade to a heavy duty wheel set like a 36 spoke.


----------

